# 1960s-1970s espana acoustic made in Finland



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Got this today was going to sell it started to play it nope its a keeper needs some fret leveling ,action can be adjusted a tad by the adjustable bridge . hey for $72 why not . this is the first acoustic in a long time that I sat down and played for 4hours strait lol





































proud boogie owner


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

$72?! That's a great deal! Looks like a nice guitar.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Please put me on top of the list as prospective buyer. That was the exact model guitar that I started to play when I was 15, 26 years ago now. 

It was my moms and the nut was broken at the 6th string groove. They fixed it for me at Christmas in 1989. Being a lefty I ended up grabbing it left handed and my mom said "no no, you Iold a guitar like THIS" and flipped it 180. Pheuf ! I respect lefties greatly however I doubt I'd have had the love of flipping and experimenting with all sorts of guitars as a lefty. 

Anyway great find. Keep her in good shape for me would ya!!!! Haha. Lol. Enjoy.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

sambonee said:


> Please put me on top of the list as prospective buyer. That was the exact model guitar that I started to play when I was 15, 26 years ago now.
> 
> It was my moms and the nut was broken at the 6th string groove. They fixed it for me at Christmas in 1989. Being a lefty I ended up grabbing it left handed and my mom said "no no, you Iold a guitar like THIS" and flipped it 180. Pheuf ! I respect lefties greatly however I doubt I'd have had the love of flipping and experimenting with all sorts of guitars as a lefty.
> 
> Anyway great find. Keep her in good shape for me would ya!!!! Haha. Lol. Enjoy.


WOW!...I am happy for the new owner, but this really brought a tear to my eye.

We don't often read a post quite like this in the forum.

Enjoy your new guitar...and take good care of it!!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Action is nice and low 

proud boogie owner


----------

